# Contador de 4 bits con flipflop JK



## Ricardo_CECyT9 (May 28, 2007)

Bueno soy un estudiante de vocacional (nivel medio superior) de México y curso la carrera de tecnico en sistemas digitales. 

Antes no habia tenido ningun problema con circuitos digitales hasta ahora que entramos al tema de los flip flop, y no es porque no los entienda si no que no me funcionan en la vida real, no se porque. 

Mi problema es que el profesor nos dejo diseñar un contador de 4 bits con ff "jk" o "t", que contara de 0 a 15, que al mover un switch se convirtiera en un contador de decada (de 0 a 10) y al mover otro boton contara hasta x numero y se congelara, bueno yo arme mi circuito y mis primeros 3 bits contaban como debia ser, pero el cuarto bit jamas funciono, no lo conecte mal porque lo desarme y volvi a armar, no fue el CI porque tenia varios y probe alternandolos, el voltaje podria ser, porque si usaba uno menor a 4 volts no contaba y si usaba uno mayor a 4.8 volts solo parpadeaban mis leds, bueno un momento conto normal y mande mis salidas al decodificador, al display y.... maldicion! contaba como loco 0, 1, 2 (hasta alli todo bien), 7, c, u, se apagaba, y luego 0, 1, 2, 3, 5, 7, 9, u... jamas conto bien, intente regulando el voltaje y nada, luego desconecte mi decodificador y mis ff seguian contando normal, a que puede deberse ese comportamiento?, por ese problema perdi una practica pero el profesor nos dio un chance de entregarla despues porque no fui el unico con ese problema. 

Que creen que puede ser?, los integrados? funcionan bien por separado, cuando los conecto juntos dejan de funcionar bien, el decodificador? tambien lo probe por separado y funciona mas que perfecto, el display? use varios y con todos daba lo mismo, el protoboard?, puede tener algun tipo de corto, el voltaje? lo regule de 0 hasta 6.5 volts (el punto en que mis leds comenzaban a brillar amarillo). 

Les pido de favor si pudiesen ayudarme a localizar mi problema, yo lo que veo es que mis ff son demasiado inestables, si pudieran recomendarme algun FF que no sea tan inestable para mi circuito. 

De antemano gracias, les enlisto el material que utilizé: 

*2 FF "jk" 74ls112 
*NE555 
*Decodificador a 7 segmentos 74ls47 
*Display Anodo comun


----------



## dayemo (May 23, 2008)

Ps la verdad no podria reponderle su pregunta pero podria 
pasarme el plano para ayudarle


----------



## Eduardo (May 23, 2008)

Deja de echarle la culpa a los integrados y al voltaje, *el problema sos vos*.
Pone un esquema de lo que hiciste/foto del montaje y se podra saber donde metiste la gamba.


----------



## digitalis (May 27, 2008)

Aunque los flipflops pueden tener un comportamiento no deseado debido a su naturaleza cíclica, también recomiendo que subas el esquemático que utilizaste para ver qué puede haber fallado.


----------

